# How to get wireless working?

## wisemonkey

Hey guys,

 I've successfully installed Gentoo for first time, I'm pretty happy with that.

 However I can't get wireless working and maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't seem to find definitive documentation.

 I've installed wicd (and NetworkManager as well -- I know I don't need 2 but I was trying things)

 Anyways if this helps:

ifconfig -a 

```
devMachine ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.185  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::223:aeff:fe0e:c299  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:23:ae:0e:c2:99  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 964  bytes 735932 (718.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 865  bytes 109213 (106.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 80  bytes 5512 (5.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 80  bytes 5512 (5.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:21:5c:6a:ca:75  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

iwconfig

```
devMachine ~ # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

```

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

 doesn't help

```
lspci -v:0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1120

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47

   Memory at fe7fe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-21-5c-ff-ff-6a-ca-75

   Kernel driver in use: iwl4965

```

What am I missing?

I thought a module in kernel and proper drivers followed by wicd should be good enough but it doesn't look like it...

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd, mount gentoo partitions, 

```
wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/var/log/dmesg
```

 paste the url returned, run 

```
ls /mnt/gentoo/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965*
```

 If this does not return *Quote:*   

>  /mnt/gentoo/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

  you need to install firmware. To do so, recommend entering the chroot and running 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

----------

## chithanh

iwconfig uses the legacy wireless extensions which are disabled by default in modern kernels. The wireless extensions have been replaced by nl80211.

Either emerge iw and run

```
# iw dev wlan0 scan
```

or if you must use iwconfig, enable CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT in your kernel.

----------

## khayyam

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> or if you must use iwconfig, enable CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT in your kernel.

 

all ...

I think its also the case that wicd uses wireless-tools and/or WEXT, so if the OP plans on using wicd they should enable CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT.

Note, I'm not a wicd user, this is just what I gather from reading other threads of the same or similar nature.

best ... khay

----------

## wisemonkey

Thanks guys,

 Yes I had to enable CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT in kernel, on compilation wicd can now find networks, however upon connection it just reports "bad_pass"

 I've been reading around and it seems wicd reports bad_pass for any error https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-945652-start-0.html.

 btw 

```
iw dev wlan0 scan
```

 worked properly.

 I'll need to use wpa_supplicant or wicd since I've my network setup to wpa.

 Please let me know if anybody has a suggestion for "bad_pass" or I'll report back after searching around a bit

----------

## DONAHUE

/var/log/wicd  ??

any vestiges of gentoo networking or network manager around?

----------

## wisemonkey

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> /var/log/wicd  ??
> 
> any vestiges of gentoo networking or network manager around?

 

Yes pretty much all of them.

I've network manager installed (I should uninstall it, not running by default though)

I've removed net.* from default run level.

I'll post log as soon as I go home.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

 *wisemonkey wrote:*   

> btw 'iw dev wlan0 scan' worked properly. I'll need to use wpa_supplicant or wicd since I've my network setup to wpa.

 

wisemonkey ... if your cards driver is using MAC80211, which from the above it seems it is, then wpa_supplicant's 'nl80211' driver will work and you can do without CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT, simply provide wpa_supplicant="-Dnl80211" in /etc/conf.d/net. This requrires getting used to using iw in place of iwconfig but as long as nothing else requires it, then you can function without.

 *wisemonkey wrote:*   

> Please let me know if anybody has a suggestion for "bad_pass" or I'll report back after searching around a bit

 

You'd have to provide more information, like your wpa_supplicant.conf (without psk, of course), the content of /etc/conf.d/net, and a debug.log from wpa_supplicant might be useful.

best ... khay

----------

## DONAHUE

we trying to get wicd, network manager, or gentoo networking going here?

----------

## wisemonkey

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> we trying to get wicd, network manager, or gentoo networking going here?

 

Frankly when I started, I had no clue.

However I've disabled net.* (so I guess gentoo networking is out of question)

Uninstalled network manager.

right now I've networking is handled by wicd.

wicd log looks like following (connected to ethernet as wireless failed):

```
2013/03/26 14:29:55 :: Connecting to wireless network GuestInParadise

2013/03/26 14:29:55 :: Putting interface down

2013/03/26 14:29:55 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/03/26 14:29:55 :: Setting false IP...

2013/03/26 14:29:56 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/03/26 14:29:56 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/03/26 14:29:56 :: Putting interface up...

2013/03/26 14:29:58 :: Generating psk...

2013/03/26 14:29:58 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2013/03/26 14:29:58 :: connect result is failed

2013/03/26 14:29:58 :: exiting connection thread

2013/03/26 14:29:58 :: Sending connection attempt result bad_pass

2013/03/26 14:30:05 :: Putting interface down

2013/03/26 14:30:05 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/03/26 14:30:05 :: Setting false IP...

2013/03/26 14:30:05 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/03/26 14:30:05 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/03/26 14:30:05 :: Putting interface up...

2013/03/26 14:30:07 :: Running DHCP with hostname devMachine

2013/03/26 14:30:07 :: dhcpcd[3605]: version 5.6.4 starting

2013/03/26 14:30:07 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:07 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: waiting for carrier

2013/03/26 14:30:07 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:08 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: carrier acquired

2013/03/26 14:30:08 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:08 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/03/26 14:30:08 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:08 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

2013/03/26 14:30:08 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:08 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

2013/03/26 14:30:08 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:11 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.185 from 192.168.1.1 `ecosystem.home.cisco.com'

2013/03/26 14:30:11 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:11 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.185 from 192.168.1.1 `ecosystem.home.cisco.com'

2013/03/26 14:30:11 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:11 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.185

2013/03/26 14:30:11 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:12 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/03/26 14:30:12 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:15 :: dhcpcd[3605]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.185 for 86400 seconds

2013/03/26 14:30:15 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:15 :: dhcpcd[3605]: forked to background, child pid 3640

2013/03/26 14:30:15 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:15 ::

2013/03/26 14:30:15 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/03/26 14:30:15 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/03/26 14:30:16 :: Sending connection attempt result success

```

----------

## wisemonkey

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *wisemonkey wrote:*   btw 'iw dev wlan0 scan' worked properly. I'll need to use wpa_supplicant or wicd since I've my network setup to wpa. 
> 
> wisemonkey ... if your cards driver is using MAC80211, which from the above it seems it is, then wpa_supplicant's 'nl80211' driver will work and you can do without CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT, simply provide wpa_supplicant="-Dnl80211" in /etc/conf.d/net. This requrires getting used to using iw in place of iwconfig but as long as nothing else requires it, then you can function without.
> 
>  *wisemonkey wrote:*   Please let me know if anybody has a suggestion for "bad_pass" or I'll report back after searching around a bit 
> ...

 

After looking at wicd log:

I would say wicd uses wpa_supplicant in backend.

Why is there wpa_gui? 

Anyways here are few files you requested (have removed passwords):

```
devMachine ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

network={

   ssid="GuestInParadise"

   #psk=""

   psk=

   }

```

```
devMachine ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

#added by me

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

I don't know where to look for wpa_supplicant debug.log

----------

## DONAHUE

boot gentoo, run 

```
iwlist scan wlan0 > /iwl
```

, run 

```
rc-update show
```

 if results include dhcp, dhcpcd, net.wlan0, or wpa_supplicant; remove them -- rc-update del ____ , delete any and all networks in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, then reboot to the gentoo minimal cd or sysresccd, mount the gentoo partitions, run 

```
wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/iwl
```

----------

## wisemonkey

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> boot gentoo, run 
> 
> ```
> iwlist scan wlan0 > /iwl
> ```
> ...

 

I don't think anything related to wireless networking other than wicd is in rc-update list.

I've wired network working, do I still need to boot through minimal cd and then paste the output? I don't see why..

Anyways here is rc-update

```
devMachine ~ # rc-update show

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                 wicd |      default                 

```

and 

```
iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:26:F3:86:3F:A8

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=46/70  Signal level=-64 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"SimonandCallie"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000010dbf7351df

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E53696D6F6E616E6443616C6C6965

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEE1117FFFFFF0001000000000000000000000000030000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0500001B127A

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B10

                    IE: Unknown: DDA70050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700102880288028801880A8800026F3863FA81021001852616C696E6B20546563686E6F6C6F67792C20436F72702E1023001C52616C696E6B20576972656C6573732041636365737320506F696E74102400065254323836301042000831323334353637381054000800060050F20400011011000952616C696E6B41505310080002210C103C0001011049000600372A000120

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:26:18:3C:82:69

                    Channel:2

                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)

                    Quality=24/70  Signal level=-86 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Walter Cronkite"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002251267183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1636ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F57616C7465722043726F6E6B697465

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030102

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180202F0000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 03 - Address: B8:E6:25:E5:15:A2

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-35 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Sonic.net-887"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000023c0ea2878

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D536F6E69632E6E65742D383837

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1E

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0040000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 04 - Address: A2:21:B7:BF:CC:A0

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"702_campus"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=6400001e53c5be88

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A3730325F63616D707573

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEE111BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101830003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C33EE111BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406001500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 05 - Address: C0:3F:0E:91:EB:AE

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=46/70  Signal level=-64 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"GanapatiBappaMorya"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002360f022a0

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001247616E617061746942617070614D6F727961

                    IE: Unknown: 010882840B162430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD7F0050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001031047001022251BDFE32B30E57CD85535D07703D01021000D4E4554474541522C20496E632E10230009574752363134763130102400095747523631347631301042000538333235381054000800060050F204000110110009574752363134763130100800020084

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180204F0050000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 06 - Address: 58:6D:8F:F3:B1:5A

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-27 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"GuestInParadise"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000137f93143cc

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F4775657374496E5061726164697365

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0406000200000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6C1017FFFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A00B400C800140005001900

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336C1017FFFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD06005043030000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD7A0050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001065619C3C07ED4B3C9ADD60969B6E960410210005436973636F10230003574150102400033132331042000531323334351054000800060050F20400011011000E50617261646973654B656570657210080002200C103C0001011049000600372A000120

          Cell 07 - Address: C0:C1:C0:83:5A:06

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=58/70  Signal level=-52 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Adrian"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000226391c436

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000641647269616E

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AFC181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B001700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD6E0050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B00010310470010DA2936317818E8145371D2DDD3C93E3610210005436973636F102300054531323030102400063132333435361042000234321054000800060050F2040001101100054531323030100800020084103C000101

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180202F0040000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 08 - Address: 58:6D:8F:F3:B1:5D

                    Channel:36

                    Frequency:5.18 GHz (Channel 36)

                    Quality=56/70  Signal level=-54 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Paradise"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000137f8f743e1

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00085061726164697365

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 030124

                    IE: Unknown: 0406000200000000

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E0017FFFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1624050700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E0017FFFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3424050700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD06005043030000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD7A0050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001065619C3C07ED4B3C9ADD60969B6E960410210005436973636F10230003574150102400033132331042000531323334351054000800060050F20400011011000E50617261646973654B656570657210080002200C103C0001021049000600372A000120

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:1D:D4:83:97:C0

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=50/70  Signal level=-60 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"703RockBand"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000053def7bd1

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B373033526F636B42616E64

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C0017FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05030075127A

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4303000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B10

                    IE: Unknown: DD870050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700102880288028801880A880001DD48397C010210005415252495310230006544738363247102400065254323836301042000831323334353637381054000800060050F204000110110012415252495320544738363220526F7574657210080002210C103C0001011049000600372A000120

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:1D:D1:34:EE:70

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"HOME-EE72"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000006ee5a967a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0009484F4D452D45453732

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C0016FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000032127A

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4307000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B10

                    IE: Unknown: DD7D0050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700102880288028801880A880001DD134EE7010210005415252495310230006544738363247102400065254323836301042000831323334353637381054000800060050F204000110110012415252495320544738363220526F75746572100800020084103C000101

          Cell 11 - Address: 90:B1:34:EF:A0:20

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=19/70  Signal level=-91 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ATT464"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000079a9118183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1634ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0006415454343634

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050402030004

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601081500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180203F02C0000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 12 - Address: 38:6B:BB:C8:20:90

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ATT056"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000004431850f90

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0006415454303536

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606081100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F02C0000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 13 - Address: C0:8A:DE:06:A5:D8

                    Channel:8

                    Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel 8)

                    Quality=49/70  Signal level=-61 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"WickedlyFastWiFi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000095d5383

                    Extra: Last beacon: 26337ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00105769636B65646C794661737457694669

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030108

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101830007A4000023A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C338C001BFFFF000000000000000000001000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C001BFFFF000000000000000000001000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3408000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1608000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0400000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD080013920100018520

          Cell 14 - Address: 00:26:F3:86:3F:A9

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=51/70  Signal level=-59 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000010dbf736c2f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1602ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B14

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEE1117FFFFFF0001000000000000000000000000030000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0500001B127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 15 - Address: 54:04:A6:D2:E5:00

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=24/70  Signal level=-86 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"chickenpox24"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000002b126efe6b6

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1592ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C636869636B656E706F783234

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555300010B14

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 0504000100B6

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEE1117FFFF0000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101834003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0503008E127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4307000000

          Cell 16 - Address: C4:3D:C7:AE:8A:6C

                    Channel:5

                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)

                    Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Mamacitaa"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000001c8dd5729

                    Extra: Last beacon: 21ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00094D616D616369746161

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B968C129824

                    IE: Unknown: 030105

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 3204B048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101820003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334E111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3405051B00000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1605051B00000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010002004000

                    IE: Unknown: DD8E0050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001000000000000010000000C43DC7AE8A6C1021000D4E6574676561722C20496E632E10230009574E523130303076321024000456324831104200046E6F6E651054000800060050F20400011011001E574E523130303076322D564328576972656C6573732041502D322E344729100800020086103C000103

```

----------

## DONAHUE

do you have a desktop/GUI with wicd as an icon or menu item? if so use that to disable wired and enable wireless. you may need to kill wired networking, eth0, with

```
 rc-update del net.eth0
```

 or that failing in  /etc/rc.conf 'rc_hotplug="!net*'

"GuestInParadise"  will want to know, after you select it

WPA2

CCMP 

your  PSK

----------

## wisemonkey

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> do you have a desktop/GUI with wicd as an icon or menu item? if so use that to disable wired and enable wireless. you may need to kill wired networking, eth0, with
> 
> ```
>  rc-update del net.eth0
> ```
> ...

 

Ah I was not disabling wired (Yes I've GUI)

I don't have net.eth0 in rc-update. 

I'll check /etc/rc.conf

And if I set up wicd GUI with wpa1/2 and proper password, I'm assuming proper conf file will be created for wpa_supplicant.

I'll let you know about disabling wired when I go home tonight

Thanks

----------

## wisemonkey

Ok that doesn't help. Disconnected wired network and tried connecting wireless but doesn't work.

Do I need to edit wpa_supplicant.conf to use wicd?

----------

## DONAHUE

I run gnome- Clicking through Applications -> internet ->  Wicd Network Manager leads to following displays http://www.flickr.com/photos/94448123@N03/

does your  gui work like this?

where does it fail?

a blank /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is perfect for wicd. It wants to run wpa_supplicant for you.

BTW, just switched from gentoo networking to wicd so i could see the screens and verify that wpa_supplicant.conf doesn't matter. took a couple of minutes since I used reboot vice service stops and starts to shift.

----------

## wisemonkey

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I run gnome- Clicking through Applications -> internet ->  Wicd Network Manager leads to following displays http://www.flickr.com/photos/94448123@N03/
> 
> does your  gui work like this?
> 
> where does it fail?
> ...

 

There is no attach option to forums?? http://oncloud9.dyndns.org/public.php?service=files&t=ff5801c1d1cdbcdbabb4d2d3dbffc115

Anyways here are my screenshots, I follow exact same steps as urs however I get Bad Password.

BTW should this thread be under networking?

----------

## DONAHUE

are you using, can you use wicd to make and break wired connection? 

are you absolutely positive that you are using the correct password for GuestInParadise? anything tricky in the passphrase spaces, hyphens, underscores  anything not a letter or number?

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

I had the same problem with wicd not long ago. Updating to the unstable version fixed it for me.

----------

## wisemonkey

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> are you using, can you use wicd to make and break wired connection? 
> 
> are you absolutely positive that you are using the correct password for GuestInParadise? anything tricky in the passphrase spaces, hyphens, underscores  anything not a letter or number?

 

Yes I can manage wired connection through wicd without any issue

I'm quite sure about passphrase (I double, triple checked first few times it said Bad Password) and checked just now again

----------

## wisemonkey

 *Ion Silverbolt wrote:*   

> I had the same problem with wicd not long ago. Updating to the unstable version fixed it for me.

 

How to use/install unstable (I'm assuming development) version of wicd?

----------

## DONAHUE

just for fun try connecting  Paradise with the password for GuestInParadise.

you would put  *Quote:*   

> net-misc/wicd ~amd64

  in /etc/portage/package.keywords and 

```
emerge wicd
```

 to get testing version, but there is none at present

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

There are a couple workarounds in the below thread that might help you.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-929640-start-0.html

Also, one that might work in the debian forum.

http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=79723

----------

## wisemonkey

 *Ion Silverbolt wrote:*   

> There are a couple workarounds in the below thread that might help you.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-929640-start-0.html
> 
> Also, one that might work in the debian forum.
> ...

 

Thanks guys  :Very Happy:  I'm online from my wireless

I'm gonna frame 

```
My workaround

/etc/init.d/wicd stop

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

wpa_gui &

#connected successfully

dhclient wlan0 #wlan1 or wlan2 or whatever
```

 somewhere on my wall  :Razz: 

Anyways so I got it working with wpa_supplicant instead of wicd.

I guess that means I need to add wpa_supplicant to default runlevel (can I remove wicd or do I need it for wired?)

And I'm guessing I'll be doing

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

 everytime I start computer?

only through wpa_supplicant I don't get IP / connection, I've to use dhcpcd

----------

## wisemonkey

I've kept the topic open, since currently I'm using 2 step process: 1. Connect, 2. get IP and wanted to see if I can let any one of these tools handle it automatically.

If wpa_supplicant can't handle getting IP over dhcp then this thread should be closed as resolved.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## khayyam

 *wisemonkey wrote:*   

> If wpa_supplicant can't handle getting IP over dhcp then this thread should be closed as resolved.

 

wisemonkey ... from your previous it looks like you are running wpa_supplicant from /etc/init.d and not via /etc/init.d/net.${IFACE} ... for this reason dhcpcd isn't started as its not configured to do so.

The following is an example of how it migh be configured via /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -qq"

wpa_timeout_wlan0="15"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_wlan0="false"
```

This informs /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 to use wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd to configure the interface, wpa_supplicant is passed '-Dnl80211' as the driver and '-qq' (quiet). With such a configuration when /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 is started wpa_supplicant will be also, and dhcpcd will be started subsequently to aquire an IP address.

The fact that there is a /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant is perhaps a source of confusion, as net.${IFACE} can be configured to start wpa_supplicant on the interface via /etc/conf.d/net.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## DONAHUE

if you coose to follow khay's excellent advice you will need to remake /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, to do so:

```
ln -s cd /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

 get rid of wicd and networkmanager 

```
emerge -C wicd networkmanager
```

 clean up runlevels, if you get responses indicating specific actions were already accomplished, that's fine

```
rc-update del wicd 

rc-update del dhcpcd

rc-update del networkmanager

rc-update del wpa_supplicant

rc-update add net.lo  boot 

rc-update add net.wlan0 default[
```

edit /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf to include  *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> ap_scan=0
> 
> update_config=1

 

reboot to your desktop and use wpa_gui to setup your network.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant refers

----------

## wisemonkey

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> if you coose to follow khay's excellent advice you will need to remake /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, to do so:
> 
> ```
> ln -s cd /etc/init.d/net..lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks got it working  :Smile: 

----------

